# pam voice authentication

## mistake25

hi,

is there some pam module that supports voice authentication? if yes, where can i find it?

thanks

----------

## smerf

Once upon a time there was voiceauth written by Lucas Correia Villa Real.

It is now totally abandoned, even website is no more there, here is a copy:

http://web.archive.org/web/20060619150410/http://cscience.org/~lucasvr/projects/voiceauth.php

If you're lucky you may be able to adapt this to fit your purpose.

----------

